# Hey



## Hughesie (Oct 15, 2007)

no one appears to be coming to the site so i thought i would post something here in the hope that others will join, people like gafftaper and I, have tried to recruit before this with no much luck, so from the bottom of my heart i offer you this good advice, stop being a visitor and get involved in the community. it doesn't matter how old you are or how much experience you have, what matters in that your putting you opinion in on issues of a technical theatre nature.

so a plea to all you "guests" join controlbooth let's get our members up a little more.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 15, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> no one appears to be coming to the site so i thought i would post something here in the hope that others will join, people like gafftaper and I, have tried to recruit before this with no much luck, so from the bottom of my heart i offer you this good advice, stop being a visitor and get involved in the community. it doesn't matter how old you are or how much experience you have, what matters in that your putting you opinion in on issues of a technical theatre nature.
> so a plea to all you "guests" join controlbooth let's get our members up a little more.



YES! Do join we know you are there lurking. Wouldn't you rather have a name and a voice? If Hughesie and I can put aside our differences over the metric system and come together as one. Surely you can take 3 minutes and register. 

What do you want us to do record a... HUGHESIE... I've got it! We need to get everyone together and record one of those "We are the world" all star songs to get new people to join Control Booth. 

Ok, now work with me...

There comes a time when you give up the metric war
When the world comes together as one.
There are people lurking here
and they need to join control booth, 
so they can post too

Chorus:
We are the booth 
we are the lamp heads
we are the ones who make a brighter day so lets start posting

2nd chorus could go:
We are the booth 
we are the noise boys
we are the ones who make it sound ok so lets start posting.

Help Me Hughesie!! It's a start but it needs work. 

_
and please join control booth you don't know what you are missing! _


----------



## Van (Oct 15, 2007)

Gaff, you take that one stanza further and I quit !


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 15, 2007)

There comes a time when you give up the metric war
When the world comes together as one.
There are people lurking here
and they need to join control booth,
so they can post too

Chorus:
We are the booth
we are the lamp heads
we are the ones who make a brighter day so lets start posting

2nd chorus could go:
We are the booth
we are the noise boys
we are the ones who make it sound ok so lets start posting.
and stop procrasnating and get your words down on computer


----------



## soundlight (Oct 15, 2007)

Haha! This is when I wish that I could dropkick people over an internet connection.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 15, 2007)

learn some hacking skills


----------



## Logos (Oct 15, 2007)

I was going to remain silent but I can't. You two are dipsticks. If this goes any further I'll ... I'll ... words fail me.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 15, 2007)

Just doing what we can to make the booth a more friendly place. Van sounds jealous that we don't have a Carp verse YET.


----------



## Footer (Oct 15, 2007)

Van said:


> Gaff, you take that one stanza further and I quit !


I agree... I'm out. I'll go hang out with the IA guys... at least they don't sing.... I would go to LN but those guys will run a joke for 2 weeks without letting up.... humm.... well...


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah, i think we can turn this into a good thing, join our great booth or we keep singing

and besides i only had a quick look at it, now i have time will really sink my teeth into this pointless project


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 15, 2007)

There comes a time when you give up the metric war
When the world comes together as one.
There are people lurking here
and they need to join control booth,
so they can post too
and share their view

Chorus:
We are the booth
we are the lamp heads
we are the ones who make a brighter day so lets start posting
and stop your ghosting

We provide infomation of a technical theme
some of the questions, are quite obsene 
but we still try and help, it's the controlbooth way
it helps us sleep better at night
it's the controlbooth way

2nd chorus could go:
We are the booth
we are the noise boys
we are the ones who make it sound ok so lets start posting.
and stop procrastinating and get your words down on computer

Join controlbooth!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 16, 2007)

That's Great! 

Van, Logos, Footer, which line do you want to sing?


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 16, 2007)

or you could break into your own chorus

alchol not provided


----------



## Logos (Oct 16, 2007)

Go away and stop bothering me.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 16, 2007)

i think this just turned sour.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 16, 2007)

There's one problem with this thread Hughesie. When we did our last big membership drive the active membership was down in the low 290's if I remember correctly. It was so successful that the current total active membership is 314. We were already being successful!!


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 16, 2007)

yes but we want MORE


----------



## Logos (Oct 16, 2007)

Logos said:


> Go away and stop bothering me.


I was being ironic. It didn't turn sour.I dunno, I did my best, got someone to join and now Gafftaper thinks I have Mutiple Personality Disorder and am in fact two people. "What?" "No" "I've told you not to bother me when I'm posting." "You can come out later when we're alone, cos now the computer is watching."


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey I got someone to join. She sent me a private message and that was it. Never even set up a profile. So You're doing better than me Logos.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 17, 2007)

Gaff, i think it worked three new members just joined

it worked, and now we can stop that stupid song


----------



## Logos (Oct 17, 2007)

Hurray.

Ding Dong the Song is dead.
Which old song
The silly song ....

Oops


----------



## Van (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh God, Now they've infected Logos. and here I was going to congratulate him on using the wonderful Okie slang of calling someone a "dipstick".


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 18, 2007)

dipstick, me i think not

dipswitch, maybe but not dip stick


----------



## Bean (Oct 18, 2007)

you could just post a bunch of tech sites in a post, thats how I ended up here...

Ding Dong the silly song is Dead!


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 22, 2008)

Logos said:


> Hurray.
> 
> Ding Dong the Song is dead.
> Which old song
> ...



Ding Dong the Song is back 
which old song
the wicked song


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey what have you Aussies done with Logos? He hasn't been around for a month. Where ever you have him, let him out!


----------



## Ross (Jul 24, 2008)

This settles it, I'm leaving...I joined here only for serious conversation. All of this light heartedness is not condusive to an active learning environment. I'll go back to asking Mother.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 24, 2008)

Ross said:


> This settles it, I'm leaving...I joined here only for serious conversation. All of this light heartedness is not condusive to an active learning environment. I'll go back to asking Mother.



My advice is stay away from the following sections



New Members
Lighting
Sound
...you know in fact everywhere
you might as well just leave, but what we offer here at CB is a relaxed learning environment, some people just don't fit into that system


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 26, 2008)

Logos last activity

Last Activity: June 19th, 2008 05:46 PM

looks like he's left us boys (and girls) he found work 

or gaff had a bbq


----------



## Van (Jul 26, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Logos last activity
> 
> Last Activity: June 19th, 2008 05:46 PM
> 
> ...


 
He's probably sequestered himself in a room with a typewriter and several reams of paper, workng on some Theatrical Master Piece! 
I miss him though.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 10, 2008)

Metric system confuses lolcat.


----------

